# First trek, what comes with new bike?



## jeri534 (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm getting my first trek next week I ordered an emonda SL 6 pro

Besides the bike what else should I be getting as far as accessories/equipment that come with the bike?

Thanks


----------



## laurido92 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hmmmm... let's see. Pedals, helmet, shoes, water bottles, cages to hold the water bottle(s), lights, under saddle bag, padded shorts/kits, gloves, GPS/cyclo computer, CO2 pump & cartridges, spare tubes, sunglasses, sweat band/cap, or cycling visor, energy bars/gels, floor pump, tool kit, bike stand. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## jeri534 (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks for the reply..I have all that stuff I was just wondering if anyone comes with the bike itself from the factory that my bike shop should be giving me when I go pick it up..


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

jeri534 said:


> Thanks for the reply..I have all that stuff I was just wondering if anyone comes with the bike itself from the factory that my bike shop should be giving me when I go pick it up..


Nope, just the bike and manuals.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

My Domane came with a 5nm torque wrench and a couple of computer mounts.


----------



## Corey213 (Jan 11, 2013)

What JSR said. You should get a torque wrench, frame stickers/guards to protect from rubbing if you want to apply those and some blendr mounts to attach lights or a bontrager trip computer.


----------



## avmech (Jun 2, 2011)

Cool, will be looking for those items when my new Domane shows up at LBS.


----------

